# The Beast



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Hello all after serfing around and having a look at orky legacy, and read about the Beast who was one of the most successful WAAAGH Warbosses...ever.... Like better than Horus?  

So what I'm asking is do you guys know anything more or anything else?

Its creating ideas for a possible project and creating "The Beast" himself... Size? I think massive maybe same as a daemon prince? Weapons? No idea

So?!?


----------



## LTKage (May 2, 2012)

If you're talking about something that is even close to entering Primarch status, you are talking about one big mean customer. Perhaps Orks scale like supermutants in fallout three. If your average Ork is of comparable size as a Space marine, you are going to get something that's just absurdly huge provided that (1) there is no maximum size, (2) Ork growth is unimpeded by age, and (3) the diminishing marginal returns to fighting are small (read, it's not like an experience bar in World of Warcraft that requires constantly better opponents to level up). If you can satisfy these conditions, I imagine you could get something on par with the Rancor.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

The Beast... was that the critter that was strangling The Emperor himself? Or was the Beast the boss of the Ullanor orks?

In any case, maybe use the Warhammer Fantasy giant as the "base" of the model?


----------



## EmbraCraig (Jan 19, 2009)

I was thinking if you want to go really big, start with a 54mm miniature. GW didn't make orks for inquisitor, unfortunately, but you could try 40k'ing up something like this guy:

http://www.fantization.com/volgorskullhunter-maleorc-54mmx1fig.aspx

Or if you wanted to go with power klaws, you could start of with a GW Inquisitor figure and Orkify him...

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat490045a&prodId=prod1110229


----------



## seermaster (Feb 22, 2012)

ork mega dread might be a good start for size


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

No there is not a lot of information on him. I hate that they named him the beast and did not give him a cool warlord name. Inquisitor scale would probably be a good size to base the model off of though.


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Hmph! I see where you are coming from... Size I don't think hes going to be as big as a rancor or mega dread. I think the giant may be a good place to start but What about his stature?

My idea would be of a giant size ork completely shredded but missing massive chunks covered in scars and shrapnel, but also some specific plates of armour from big enemies like trophies of the dead. 

His head and face alot of cybernetics and maybe an extra eye or taked on squig? 

Weapon wise i think a claymore sword with an axe head... something massive and aged. and feck off huge unique gun like a revolver shotgun 

I think i need to draw him out. He should show off his size and power but also age and and survivability. Colour wise I think almost black with only a tint of green. 

And what of his WAAAGH? clan? colours? All of them? or is it the first known and historically recorded one so its a clan in itself which split into the goffs etc?!


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Omg, I must be soo dumb, I've never actually considered trying to adapt other races to crusade/heresy era standards, to try and add a bit of diversity to the battles which will undoubtedly be Marine full.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I'd start by using this model if I was to do it.


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Yeah it was mentioned before but I am just not sure... I would only buy it for the arms the power klaws and such but in the end i could build them anyway. I think i need a more organic based model if you get my drift?!


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

LotR Trolls maybe? 
The legs are awful but a nice pair of orky strides and boots GSed over them may work.

Personally I would want him in Mega armour so Words of Truth's suggestion would be something I would look at.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Could use killa kanz/mega dreadz bits to cover the middle of it the model and maybe use the old power generators from the old metal ork dread model for the back of it to replicate the generator for mega armour. I think with some green stuff work the head could pass as an ork's to, especially if you then enclose it in the mega armour.

I always imagined the Ork who nearly killed the Emperor as twice the size as Ghazghkull clad in just as much plating and maybe even looking down on the Emperor and Horus.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

This would mean he'd just look like a scaled-up version of Ghaz. I think Dragblud's trying to stay away from that.

I'm thinking he's looking for something more along the lines of this:
http://www.spellcrow.com/halfogr-with-bone-club-p-18.html

There's another one, but the musculature is rather smooth.

I do like the idea of Heresy era Orks.


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Dicrel is getting there for the image in my head. I was thinking about the power klaws and such and since the beast would be fooking mahoosive and the power klaw could be more articulated and have a blade for each finger as his hands would be scaled to his size.

For the armour plating and such since the mad bastard was able to do so much and get so far into the imperium would his skin be almost bullet proof anyhow? 


And thinking further into this WAAGH since it got so far would you think that his retinue of nobz would be like Ghas size?

Im liking how this is goin!


----------



## The Meddler (Sep 25, 2010)

Umm guys, after reading the fluff in the rulebook it appears that the Beast was a collective name for all of the orks that rose up after the Second founding (see page 168 of the big rulebook). I don't think it refers to a specific warboss.


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/The_Beast#.UM4Wi3dxHIU

It does say that in the rule book but logically how would such a huge amount of orks just all collectively attack imperium and get so far and cause so much damage if they weren't led they would be attacking each other within a few weeks of being on ships together. All ork forces are led by a warboss Ghazzy etc so why not then?


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Hello again! So I have been looking through stats and such for primarchs and to compare it and change it to the beast ohh and also his hieght 

So after another trawl i got these

WS BS S T W I A LD SV
6---6-5-5-5-6-5-10-2+ (Primarch basic)
8---6-6-6-6-8-5-10-2+ (fulgrim)
7---5-6-7-7-5-5-10-2+ (mortarion)

So yeah Im thinking that as the Emporer hes at least mainly nines across the board.

WS you say? 8 I think 2 better than ghazzy but considering this badass apparently tried to choke out the emporer?! 

So As The Beast is an ork he could hit the side of a barn if he was stood a foot infront. But even that surely that could squeeze a 4? Better than a grot but still sheeet!

Strength. 10 no doubt to be the boss for long enough to do that...plus the fact powerklaws etc double anyway i think hes as powerful as that, I think so.

Toughness. Un-instantdeath-able 7. 

Wounds? 8 yea its alot but hes a walking badass tank 

Initiative. I still think he could get beaten to the punch occationally so 6.

Attacks. one for each finger? at least a basic 6

Leadership. 10 derr.

Save 2+ Now the bigger talk is about the invunrable. After so much time at the top somie meks must have come up with som spangly destroyer stopping power field that can stop the apocalypse... 3+?


So over all

WS BS S T W I A LD SV
8---4-10-7-8-6-6-10-2+ (3+)

What do you think?


Next thing is hieght/dimensions really.

Boys are around 6 foot. Nobs around 8-9. Warbosses 10-11. Now i think he would be huge. On the internet going round is primarch sizes saying Magnus(?) is about 13 foot tall. so maybe the same slightly bigger? but it doesn't really matter 

This is what matters!

How tall is Angron from Forgeworld? 

Yeah we have been talking about it and would you think the ork would still increase in muscle size as much so become a mountain of muscle? 

So far my 1st plan is to have him 100mm tall (stood upright) so a little less 90mmish. 

2nd plan is having him uber hunched over with huge overmuscling and have him stupidly wide.


Anyway just say what u think. I said id do a drawing and its coming slowly 

Ohh one last thought... I've changed my idea of what weapons he'd have. Im thinking along the lines of grafts onto his arms?

And yet another! points cost?!?

Comment away!


----------

